

Ex-Apple Designer Creates Teaching UI That "Kills Math" Using Data Viz - kfalter
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664508/could-this-ipad-interface-help-kill-math

======
vdm
That video is inspirational. This is from Brett Victor, who did the 'Magic
Ink' essay and the BART app; if you liked that, you'll like this.

